# أستفسار عن قوالب الأحذية للأخ أبو بحر



## zuhier_dm (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي أبو بحر الشباب بالمنتدى نصحوني ان أوجه أستفساراتي لحضرتك و انا بين معي انك مختص بقوالب الأحذية, ولذلك شوف أتوسع معك 
انا عندي معمل أحذية (نعال بروتان) و بستخدم الطريقة التقليدية بصناعة القوالب (طريقة الصب) و هذه الطريقة لها كتير من العيوب 
فأنا شاهدت مقاطع لمكناتCNC على اليوتيوب و تبين معي دقة المكنات بحفر قوالب الألومنيوم 
فرجاء ان تعطيني فكرة عامة عن المكنات يلي بتعتمد على التصاميم الثلاثية الأبعاد على الكمبيوتر بحفر قوالب الاحذية
و اي مناسب للقوالب ال 5 او 3 axis و ما الفرق بينهم
و أذا في صور و أسعار بكون أحسن


----------



## salah_design (23 فبراير 2010)

zuhier_dm قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي أبو بحر الشباب بالمنتدى نصحوني ان أوجه أستفساراتي لحضرتك و انا بين معي انك مختص بقوالب الأحذية, ولذلك شوف أتوسع معك
> انا عندي معمل أحذية (نعال بروتان) و بستخدم الطريقة التقليدية بصناعة القوالب (طريقة الصب) و هذه الطريقة لها كتير من العيوب
> فأنا شاهدت مقاطع لمكناتcnc على اليوتيوب و تبين معي دقة المكنات بحفر قوالب الألومنيوم
> ...


مشاركتك سوف ينتبه لها ابو بحر وان شاء الله سوف يقوم بالرد وافادتك وشكرا لك لتقبلك نصيحتي
كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## zuhier_dm (23 فبراير 2010)

الشكر لك لنصيحتي


----------



## ابو بحـر (3 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي عذرا للتأخير في الرد فمنذ فترة طويلة لم ادخل المنتدى على كل حال انت اذا بدك القوالب بعطيك عنوان الطورنجي يلي بصنع هذا النوع من القوالب و اذا بدك ماكينة لتصنيع القوالب كمان بدلك على شركة بتبيع هذا النوع من الماكينات و ماكينة حديد ثلاثة محاور ممكن تصنع قالب لست بحاجة الى ماكينة 5 محاور انت وضح لي بالضبط ماذا تريد لساعدك و انا بفضل تشتري الماكينة من الصين و تشطرط عليهن يعلموك عليها و يعطوك معاها كل البرامج يلي بتحتاجها ,و غدا بعطيك العناوين سواء للطورنجي او معمل الماكينات بالصين و السلام خير ختام


----------



## ابو بحـر (5 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم*

تفضل يا اخي هذا عنوان شركة صينية تصنع الماكينات الخاصة بقوالب الحديد 
http://www.jingdiao.com/products/smart-series(e).htm
انت راسلها و افهم منها كل ما تريد و إذا كنت ترغب بماكينة كورية هناك مهندس في دمشق اسمه الاستاذ عامر ابو داوود لا يوجد رقمه معي حاليا و لكن هو يبيع ماكينات كورية و يوجد ايضا شركة سويد تبيع ماكينات كورية بدمشق حاليا لايوجد معي عنوانها بعد كم يوم بعطيك عنوانها تكرم و اي استفسار ثان انا حاضر و كل هذه الماكينات ليس لها علاقة بصناعة قوالب الأحذية و إنما فقط لصناعة قوالب لصب نعل الحذاء و غيره من القوالب لبقية الصناعات


----------



## بلال زبيب (16 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل لي بعنوان ورشتك في دمشق


----------

